
Librarians won’t stay quiet about government surveillance - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/10/03/librarians-wont-stay-quiet-about-government-surveillance/
======
pessimizer
Librarians have been fighting against the post 9/11 order since the first days
of PATRIOT; it's sad that they get so much less attention and support than
internet companies who are challenging the government for financial reasons
rather than moral ones, and who also fight equally hard for the right to
themselves surveil internet users without limit.

